

What do you do when you get bored? - zbruhnke

Ok so I realize how random this topic seems, but this is a real problem for me.<p>As a long time programmer and self proclaimed workaholic I dont do this terribly often, but every so often I hit what I would like to think is the programmer's equivalent of "Writer's block".<p>This is basically just a period (usually only a week or so) where I just do not feel like working on my main project or any of my side projects. I seem to combat this by going to play poker, luckily I happen to be pretty good at poker or that could turn into an expensive habit.<p>Anyhow, this got me to thinking, what does everyone else do when they hit a spot like this? what is your past time of choice when you aren't programming or you just feel burned out for a few days?
======
ashitvora
check this out <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1753825>

